# How many kids do you have?



## Desdichado (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, I was just thinking after seeing a few new ENWorlders had babies recently...  How many kids do you have?

I have four at the moment (with no real plans for more, but we're not necessarily saying we're done either.)  That seems like a big family these days, but my wife and I both grew up in families with five kids, and when I was young I don't remember particularly thinking that was a large family.  But at work, I have more kids than anyone in my entire department, which somewhat surprised me.

So chime in: anyone have more than that?  And feel free to chime in even if you don't...


----------



## diaglo (Sep 14, 2004)

None that i know of...


----------



## Gnarlo (Sep 14, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> None that i know of...




Strange, the Joy of Sex came out in 72, I thought you didn't quit buying books until 77  

BOT: Only one child here, a son, who will hopefully be finishing college this year and my wife and I can start working on our empy nest


----------



## beeber (Sep 14, 2004)

none.  my wife & i have been married 8 years and have no desire for offspring.  the two cats are enough.  plus we both work retail jobs and that's not much income, especially if you had to raise a kid.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Sep 14, 2004)

Two delightful girls, one of them about 3.25yrs, the other 0.75 years old.


----------



## reanjr (Sep 14, 2004)

Let's see 1... 2... 3... 4... 5...

yeah, zero.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Sep 14, 2004)

beeber said:
			
		

> none.  my wife & i have been married 8 years and have no desire for offspring.  the two cats are enough.  plus we both work retail jobs and that's not much income, especially if you had to raise a kid.




For us, it's not quite 8 years--almost exactly 7.5, as I type this--and she's in school and I'm a writer, so the retail part doesn't apply. Everything else, though, including the two cats, is me a nutshell. Neither my wife nor I are kid people, and we've no desire to have them.

Congrats on all those who've announced recent births, though.  Sorry I didn't chime in on the relevant threads.


----------



## billd91 (Sep 14, 2004)

I have 2 kids: a 6 year-old daughter and a 2.5 week-old son. And we're stopping there.


----------



## Elocin (Sep 14, 2004)

Currnelty my wife and I are at t-minus 4 months and counting.  Our lovely child will hopefully be on time and healthy on or around Feb 20th and we are definately looking forward to her/him (preferably her).  This would be our first.


----------



## BSF (Sep 14, 2004)

I didn't announce our latest in a thread.  

I now have two children.  One is 5 1/2 years old.  The other is 14 days today.  We are not planning on having any more.


----------



## pogre (Sep 14, 2004)

3 shorties
4-year old boy
3-year old girl
1-year old boy

As I recall Destan and my youngest boy are almost exactly the same age - he has three young ones too.


----------



## EricNoah (Sep 14, 2004)

No kids (married 10 years, no plan for children at the moment).  Also no pets (we're alergic to cats and dogs though I'd love to have a cat).  I do have a number of nieces and nephews and friends with young children, plus I'm a school teacher, so I do get to be around kids quite a bit.


----------



## devilbat (Sep 14, 2004)

Two kids.  Daughter who's ten, and a son who's six.  My wife tells me we're going to have another one someday.


----------



## JoeBlank (Sep 14, 2004)

Married 12 years, we have three boys, ages 6, 4 and 2. We are holding at three for now, who knows what the future will bring.

I figure the three boys and I should be able to eventually convince my wife to game, and we will have that standard 4-person party plus DM. What more do I need?


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 14, 2004)

IIRC, wicht also has four kids, even closer together than ours.  Looks like we're still holding out as the record holders for ENWorld, although I'm sure someone on that vast user list has us beat.  

I also didn't know how long you've been married would become a standard part of the answer; Julie and I just hit 10 years earlier this summer.


----------



## MEG Hal (Sep 14, 2004)

2 kids 5 yo daughter and a 3.5 son...she will soooo game!


----------



## Nightchilde-2 (Sep 14, 2004)

2 daughters.
Halley (8) from my first marriage, whom I have custody of.
Jessica (2 1/2)

2 cats.
Squeakers
Peaches

1 dog.
Little Bit

1 nameless fish.

So, I have essentially 6.      But only two of 'em are human.


----------



## Rel (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm married for 9 years and we have one daughter, 3 years old, precocious and the light of my life.  Right now we have no plans for more and my respect for people who have both large families and a reasonable degree of sanity is profound.


----------



## Stereofm (Sep 14, 2004)

None so far.
I haven't met the proper lady, though, probably I need to allocate some points to my courting skills next time I level up...


----------



## beeber (Sep 14, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> IIRC, wicht also has four kids, even closer together than ours.  Looks like we're still holding out as the record holders for ENWorld, although I'm sure someone on that vast user list has us beat.
> 
> I also didn't know how long you've been married would become a standard part of the answer; Julie and I just hit 10 years earlier this summer.




i only mentioned it since people would ask my wife, "how many kids do you have?"  to which she replies, "none" and the petitioner (usually a woman) would merely nod and say "ah, newlyweds" or something similar.  it's rare for couples to be married more than a few years and still be childless.

i'll live vicariously through friends' and relatives' kids


----------



## Aeolius (Sep 14, 2004)

A 10 year old boy, 6 year old girl, and 9 month old girl, here. And then there are the dogs, cats, birds, fish, alpacas, and horses to consider.


----------



## HellHound (Sep 14, 2004)

Two girls, the Gelflings.

Eldest Gelfling is 13, Youngest is 9. They are beautiful / cute as a button, and have a posse of their own at GenCon now.


----------



## diaglo (Sep 14, 2004)

beeber said:
			
		

> i only mentioned it since people would ask my wife, "how many kids do you have?"  to which she replies, "none" and the petitioner (usually a woman) would merely nod and say "ah, newlyweds" or something similar.  it's rare for couples to be married more than a few years and still be childless.
> 
> i'll live vicariously through friends' and relatives' kids




ditto. DINKs here too.

Dual Income No Kids.

my standard answer and my wife's answer too is what i posted at the top of the thread.

None that we know of...


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm _positive_ I don't have any yet, but I eventually hope to have a lot of kids.  Preferrably girls.  My mom comes from a big family, and the family reunions are blast.  I want that for my kids, when i eventually have them.  But of course, the number will be limited unless I succeed in becoming a famed/wealthy author/psychologist.   :\


----------



## Elf Witch (Sep 14, 2004)

I have one son he is 26. Over the years I have opened my home to other kids for about a year a good friend of mine daughters lived with me when they were 5 and 7 and I took care of another friend's baby and toddler while she tried to get her life out of the mess she had made it. From that I learned two children in diapers at the same time is a lot of work and my hat is off to parent who do it for longer then the five months that I did it.


----------



## thatdarncat (Sep 14, 2004)

None for us, thankfully. We have 2 cats and Seri works at a Daycare. That's enough for us


----------



## Mystery Man (Sep 15, 2004)

Gnarlo said:
			
		

> Strange, the Joy of Sex came out in 72...



I have that book. 

And two kids, 9 year old boy who is brilliant and a gorgeous 4 year old girl who is indignant and obstinant. But also brilliant.


----------



## The Sigil (Sep 15, 2004)

Have two little delights... my son is three-and-a-half and was born Feb 1, 2001 and my daughter is one-and-a-half and was born Feb 4, 2003.  My wife is pregnant with our third child, and due in... mid-to-late January (the other two were late), so I'm expecting that our third baby (not sure of sex yet) will have a birthday resembling the other two.

We've been married for just shy of four and a half years (since March 24, 2000).  We're not "done forever" with the birth of our third, but we are looking at putting a little more space between the third and any potential fourth, mostly because our son has some mild developmental delays (is 3-6 months behind the curve on his speech, though above average everywhere else) and my wife wants to make sure he gets a fair chance to get plenty of her attention to get him "back on course" speechwise before dividing her time even further among potential later kids.

Of course, I'm the oldest of six kids and my wife is the middle child in her family of seven children, so we're used to "big" families.

Bonus: If our third is a girl, my wife is seriously considering "Eowyn" as a name.  It's in the top 2, and she's not sure whether it's 1 or 2 right now... depends on what day I ask her. 

--The Sigil


----------



## DaveStebbins (Sep 15, 2004)

I have one child. My daughter will be 13 in a few months and I miss her terribly; it was exactly a month ago today that my ex moved two states away to accept a job offer.  I have already purchased the plane tickets for my daughter to fly up to see me at Thanksgiving, but right now that seems REALLY far away.


----------



## Destan (Sep 15, 2004)

Three boys - ages 4, 2, and almost 1.

None were planned, though with #2 and #3 we were hoping for a girl. As it stands, my place is a Mad House 24/7.

I'm neutered now, so if a fourth pops up, I'll be making a surprise visit to Canada to ask Teflon Billy a couple questions.

D


----------



## Faerl'Elghinn (Sep 15, 2004)

I have 3.  My oldest, son Simon Peter, is 4.5.  Next, daughter Lorelei Eliza, is 2.5.  Last but not least, son Sebastian Alexander was born August 20th, is now a happy and healthy 25 days old.  We don't necessarily intend to have more, but are very intent on continuing to perform the act which produces them, so who can say?


----------



## eryndel (Sep 15, 2004)

My wife and I have been married for 4 years, though we've been together for almost 9.  (The federal government paid us NOT to get married    )

We've got 1 son, Werner Wolfgang Hager V, at 3.5 years.  We also have a daughter, Elisabeth Mira Hager at 3.5 months.  We'd like to have one more in a couple of years.


----------



## Maliki (Sep 15, 2004)

My wife of 5.5 years and I have three kids, our son 15, from my first marriage, and our two daughters 12 and 9 from her first marriage. All three will have birthdays between 11-24 and 12-10. My son has in the last year joined my weekly games.


----------



## green slime (Sep 15, 2004)

Two, one of each flavour. Aged 8 (the lad) and 10 (the lass). No wonder I have grey hairs sprouting all over.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 15, 2004)

None - but I'd love to be able to bifurcate!


----------



## Greybar (Sep 15, 2004)

One 6-month old boy.

Hey, more power to those couples leading the child-free life.  I think it can be a source of friction when people assume that just 'cause you're married you're going to have kids.  Whatever works best for you.  Worst thing would be to have kids because you're "supposed to".

john


----------



## Faerl'Elghinn (Sep 15, 2004)

HellHound said:
			
		

> Two girls, the Gelflings.
> 
> Eldest Gelfling is 13, Youngest is 9. They are beautiful / cute as a button, and have a posse of their own at GenCon now.





Hehe, mine are Skeksis...


----------



## ASH (Sep 15, 2004)

Drew and I have two kids. Nathaniel,4 and a half yr and Caeleb, a 17 month old.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Sep 15, 2004)

My wife and I have been married for 11 years.  We have two little ones, my Daughter - almost 5 years old and my son - a month shy of 2 years.  We might have more (my wife would like more), but I'm not so sure.  In the end I'm willing to bet she'll win, she usually does.  

How does that happen?  I'm always right, but she always wins?


----------



## der_kluge (Sep 15, 2004)

1, a daughter, 16 months old.  She's cute as a button, and so smart it's almost scary.

We're definitely planning on more, but life has intervened at the moment while I change jobs and move across country.  I've already told my wife that if the second one is a girl, that she'd better plan on having a third.  


FYI - bifurcate - To divide into two parts or branches.  
See also: mitosis, and hyper-mitosis


----------



## Gina (Sep 15, 2004)

We have two boys, ages 3 and 2. My avatar is my older son Conrad at 6 months. I suspect that he will be a gamer, given his level of imagination and attention to detail!

We're not having any more...I fear having them outnumber us!


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 15, 2004)

Yeah, we'd like another girl.  If we could _know_ we'd have a girl next, we'd probably get busy trying to get pregnant again.  But, obviously, we don't know that, so we hold off...


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 15, 2004)

Gina said:
			
		

> We're not having any more...I fear having them outnumber us!



There's something to be said for that.  When we had to switch to "zone defense" with our third, it was a much bigger change than having the second.  Then again, there's diminishing returns on how difficult it is beyond that.  Adding our fourth wasn't too hard at all.  Then again, our fourth is a very laid-back and good-natured kid.  

So far.


----------



## Theron (Sep 15, 2004)

We've been married 11 years and have one four-year-old boy.

No other kidlets are planned (or possible).


----------



## Gina (Sep 15, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Yeah, we'd like another girl.  If we could _know_ we'd have a girl next, we'd probably get busy trying to get pregnant again.  But, obviously, we don't know that, so we hold off...




If you come up with a way to guarantee that, be sure to let me know!

A lot of the reason we are not having another is that I am absolutely certain that we would have another boy. 

I adore my two sons (Conrad and Alexander), but I would have loved to raise a daughter. Sadly, our daughter, our first child died at birth from a cord accident. 

So, we're being content with two boys and let me say that some days its like living in a monkey house!


----------



## Wyn A'rienh (Sep 15, 2004)

Three girls here.  Lilith Rain is my oldest, she's five.  Then there are the twins - Anya Quinn and Kaia Blue.  They'll be three in November.   

Regarding the 2 in diapers comment - at one point I had _three_ in diapers.  It was not fun.


----------



## Tav_Behemoth (Sep 15, 2004)

One son - Javi, age 2 1/3 - with plans to add a daughter, although I have no better idea how to achieve that (specific) outcome than anyone else!


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 15, 2004)

Wyn A'rienh said:
			
		

> Regarding the 2 in diapers comment - at one point I had _three_ in diapers.  It was not fun.



Yep, I can imagine.  We just met some folks (the sister in law of the fiance of my neighbor's sister -- howsabout that?) who had triplets and then another one before the triplets were out of diapers.  Ouch!

We've got two right now in diapers, but the older of those two is getting potty trained any day now.


----------



## Gundark (Sep 15, 2004)

I have 2 children, a boy who is 4 and a girl who is 1.9. My wife comes from a really big family (10 kids). She wants 5, and I want 3.........


----------



## Richards (Sep 16, 2004)

I have two sons, two stepdaughters, and five step-grandchildren.  Not bad for a 40-year-old, huh?  

Johnathan


----------



## Greylock (Sep 16, 2004)

I have a nice cat. A very nice cat. Very nice cat.

*goes to my corner and makes sobbing noises*


----------



## VorpalBunny (Sep 16, 2004)

Two wonderful daughters.  One is four and the other is two weeks old.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 17, 2004)

A boy and  girl - In October, Charlie will be six, and Sophia will be three.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Sep 17, 2004)

None. Unless my three cats count....


----------



## Torm (Sep 18, 2004)

Not to be a party-pooper, and not that I suspect anyone specific of anything, but I just HAVE to point out that answering a question like this on the 'net is Out-Security as anything. If I were to meet any of you at a gameday or something, and you seemed okay, I _might_ talk about my kids in detail - but certainly not on a message board.


----------



## haiiro (Sep 18, 2004)

Zero, thank god. 

No disrespect to those who do -- "good on yer," and all that. It must be a pretty intense experience.


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 18, 2004)

We've been married for a little more than 6 years.

We've got a 6½ year old boy, and a 5 year old (almost, her birthday is on the 27th) girl.
We are done having children with the utmost finality.

Two is enough to replace us.  If we ever want another child running around the house, there are more than enough of them floating around out there for us to adopt.


----------



## Doctor Futurity (Sep 18, 2004)

Torm said:
			
		

> Not to be a party-pooper, and not that I suspect anyone specific of anything, but I just HAVE to point out that answering a question like this on the 'net is Out-Security as anything. If I were to meet any of you at a gameday or something, and you seemed okay, I _might_ talk about my kids in detail - but certainly not on a message board.




???????????
What is "out-security" and why is this, ah, an odd subject? I have several gaming buddies who will gab about their kids to a bloody doormat if it looked like it was listening. Seems like becoming a dad makes you kinda stupid and boring like that (joke! joke!)  


My wife and I are clasic DINKS. Two cats: Mr. Boo and Chao Chao.  No plans for kids; we love our free time and surplus income too much, and suspect that by the time we actually feel like getting kids it will be time to adopt.


----------



## Torm (Sep 18, 2004)

"Out-Security" is anything you do that would allow someone who might mean you no-good a way to find you or entry to your home, or anything like that.

In this particular case, while I'd love to say that I know I can trust everyone on this board, to be completely honest there are a LOT of people here I don't know at all. And even if that weren't the case, who knows who might be lurking a bunch of different message boards looking for information like this? Everyone from child molesters to weird stalkers to :::shudder::: commerical demographers.  

You may think this is the height of paranoia, and if so, you apparently haven't seen what I have:

My job keeps me pretty busy now, but back when it consisted of 15 minutes of real work and 7 hrs 45 min of trying to LOOK busy, I used to "patrol" certain online chatrooms - ones dedicated to N'Sync, certain toys, things like that. I had someone in those rooms trying to lure 10 year olds to meet them pretty much EVERY DAY. Not to pat myself on the back, but thanks to my being there looking for that crap, those that I saw found themselves flooded off the 'net with their nicks and their IPs banned from the chat service. Admittedly, that didn't stop them forever - time to sign up again for them, I guess. But not on my watch.   

I was constantly counselling kids on what NOT to tell people online. A thirteen year old girl mentions what state she lives in, her school mascot, and a local pizza shop she and her friends hang out at after school a lot, and even if those seemingly harmless items were in different conversations on different days, she may have just given a dedicated child rapist what he needed to find her. And this doesn't just apply to kids, either - unfortunately, a lot of parents choose to put up personal info and family pictures and such on their personal pages. Some pervert just said, "Thanks for the catalog."   

I believe in the overall goodness of humanity. But out of the ones who AREN'T, there are some smart and dedicated devotees to their sicknesses, and one has to be careful anywhere people can be anonymous - cause there may be very little way to track them when they act and its too late.


----------



## James Heard (Sep 19, 2004)

A single 12 (going on 45) year old daughter who lives with her mother and doesn't particularly have much time to call me quite as much as I'd like anymore. I'm coming to the conclusion that eventually I'm going to need a Playstation or Xbox or else I'm lost...Or maybe the neighbor boys will start getting hawt soon. Who knows?

Anyways, I've contributed to the world gene pool. I think that's dangerous enough as is. We'd all probably have been safer if I'd just made up a few bobble-heads of myself.


----------



## mythago (Sep 19, 2004)

Three. Seems like five. 

 And yes, they're gamers.


----------



## Rel (Sep 19, 2004)

Torm said:
			
		

> I believe in the overall goodness of humanity. But out of the ones who AREN'T, there are some smart and dedicated devotees to their sicknesses, and one has to be careful anywhere people can be anonymous - cause there may be very little way to track them when they act and its too late.




I wanted to make a brief comment on this topic, Torm.  I'm not in any way disputing your point that there are a few sickos out there who could use the information presented in the posts in this thread, and other similar threads, to do harm to the families of those who post in them.  But, for me, as well as many others I suspect, it is a simple matter of risk/benefit analysis, even if we don't always think of it in those terms.  (man, could there BE a couple more commas in that last sentence? )

I don't have any hard statistical data in front of me now but I'll go out on a limb and guess that my (and my family's) odds of dying in a car accident this year are greater than those of being hunted down by a internet-stalker/serial killer.  But I've got places that I need to go and places that I want to go.  On an almost weekly basis, I drive my daughter to the mall for the sole purpose of riding the Merry-Go-Round.  That's about a frivolous as things get, and yet I'm risking our lives by getting in the car to make that trip.  Why would I do such a thing when it serves no real useful purpose in our lives?

That's the same way I feel about threads like this.  Am I getting a benefit out of it?  Sure.  It's fairly miniscule in the greater scheme of things but I feel more connected and friendly toward my fellow ENWorlders by sharing such information about ourselves.  A pretty small benefit really.  But, for me, it outweighs the miniscule chance that somebody reading this is going to hunt me or my family down.  If others weigh these odds and come up with a different answer then I don't fault them.  I only hope they have no regrets later if they stayed home and didn't ride the Merry-Go-Round.

Anyhow, I look forward to meeting you next weekend at NCGDV and I promise you that I'm not an internet-stalker/serial killer.

Really.

I promise.


----------



## HellHound (Sep 19, 2004)

Torm said:
			
		

> Not to be a party-pooper, and not that I suspect anyone specific of anything, but I just HAVE to point out that answering a question like this on the 'net is Out-Security as anything. If I were to meet any of you at a gameday or something, and you seemed okay, I _might_ talk about my kids in detail - but certainly not on a message board.




Since both my kids are published d20 writers and illustrators, there really isn't much I'm posting here that people who want to know won't find out for themselves.

Although I never refer to the gelflings by their full names, nor do I state what school they go to, etc.

I understand your concern, but once in the public eye, there's no point in trying to hide after.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 20, 2004)

Torm said:
			
		

> Not to be a party-pooper, and not that I suspect anyone specific of anything, but I just HAVE to point out that answering a question like this on the 'net is Out-Security as anything. If I were to meet any of you at a gameday or something, and you seemed okay, I _might_ talk about my kids in detail - but certainly not on a message board.



Suit yourself.  I'm not going to live in fear of something that uncommon, though.  I do tons of things that are riskier every day and don't think twice about it.  May as well advise me not to ever leave my bed.  Although then I'd be at risk for bed sores, I suppose.


----------



## Torm (Sep 20, 2004)

Rel said:
			
		

> I only hope they have no regrets later if they stayed home and didn't ride the Merry-Go-Round.




The Merry-Go-Round is safer - you may not know everyone's names, but you see their faces, and have physical access to them if they threaten you or yours. And you have a chance of pattern recognition if they're following you around afterward. You can't do that somewhere where people can lurk and never say a word (or even sign up for an account) and "listen" to your conversations.

Do as you will - only you know where the balance in that risk\benefit assessment lies in your own lives. I just wanted to share my concerns. Lots of people know the stuff I was saying in theory, but think "it will never happen to us." I'd rather give them my testimonial of what I've seen in chats than leave them unwarned to have their OWN testimonial later...

And I'm not advocating a Panic Room or anything like that - just to keep your eyes open and think about your security. We gaming geeks are too scarce and valuable to let anything happen to.  

And I know you're a good guy, Rel. My people checked over everyone signed up for the Game Day - no worries.  

(Just kidding, of course. Or at least, as far as I'm telling any of you.   )


----------



## Torm (Sep 20, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I'm not going to live in fear of something that uncommon, though.




Like Rel said, it is a risk\benefit analysis. For me, the risk (admittedly minimal) isn't worth the benefit, because I tend to think people who like me on here and would want to get to know me will do so whether they know I have kids or not. And I don't just weigh that assessment now, I also try to imagine how those would weigh AFTER the worst had happened, were it going to. Some risks, I would be sad were something to happen, but I would say, "I had to do that for life to be worth living." But detailing my kids on the 'net isn't one of those.

But, of course, YMMV. And I wonder how much of what I'm reading as contempt for my position from you (correct me if I got the tone wrong) comes from this being YOUR thread.    I wasn't judging anyone who hadn't thought as I did about this, just sharing my concerns with anyone who hadn't thought about it, period.


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 20, 2004)

Torm said:
			
		

> Like Rel said, it is a risk\benefit analysis. For me, the risk (admittedly minimal) isn't worth the benefit, because I tend to think people who like me on here and would want to get to know me will do so whether they know I have kids or not. And I don't just weigh that assessment now, I also try to imagine how those would weigh AFTER the worst had happened, were it going to. Some risks, I would be sad were something to happen, but I would say, "I had to do that for life to be worth living." But detailing my kids on the 'net isn't one of those.
> 
> But, of course, YMMV. And I wonder how much of what I'm reading as contempt for my position from you (correct me if I got the tone wrong) comes from this being YOUR thread.    I wasn't judging anyone who hadn't thought as I did about this, just sharing my concerns with anyone who hadn't thought about it, period.




Torm, nobody here is posting anything that someone couldn't find out in a few minutes, if they knew where to look.

For example, and to make a point, I found what I believe to be your real name, your home address, your home phone number and a map to your front doorstep within 30 seconds.  Another 5 minutes gave me a satellite photo of your neighborhood, and the year you wer born in.

I got all that using nothing but the information you have listed in your profile.

The point is we live world of easily accessible information.  The only way to keep people from finding you is to completely withdraw from the world.  While a person doesn't have to be stupid about it, it certainly isn't worth worrying about.  If someone really wants to go through the trouble of finding you, they will.

The number and ages of children in your family is a relatively insignificant bit of personal information in comparison to your home address.


----------



## Torm (Sep 20, 2004)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> The number and ages of children in your family is a relatively insignificant bit of personal information in comparison to your home address.




True - but without knowing any reason they would want to come here, the odds that they would are significantly reduced, IMHO. It's the difference between advertising and simply being listed - there's a reason businesses advertise, and its the same reason you _don't_ want to, in this case. Of course someone who has a direct reason to want to mess with one of us, specifically, could become a problem - I'm suggesting what I am more as a defense against the random crazies.

And of course, merely knowing my address doesn't mean they'll get past the pit traps or buckets of heated oil, or any of the rest of it. _MY_ security doesn't stop with the 'net.  

(Just kidding - or _AM_ I?   )


----------



## Torm (Sep 20, 2004)

It kind of amuses me that I'm actually being debated here, when my position is, at its most essential:

It is better to _think_ before doing something, than to not think and regret that you didn't later.

Its something about my glove, isn't it? Admit it! Something that just stirs the stuff. It's a gauntlet, but I haven't thrown it down ner nuttin'.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 20, 2004)

Torm said:
			
		

> It kind of amuses me that I'm actually being debated here, when my position is, at its most essential:
> 
> It is better to _think_ before doing something, than to not think and regret that you didn't later.



Actually, I'd say your position was "don't post how many kids you have, because someone crazy Internet lurker may come and do something to them if you do."  I'd say that's a far cry from think before you do something.


----------



## Talon5 (Sep 20, 2004)

None that are human.

Presently two cats thou.  Love the hell out of them     so I guess they are my kids (its what I call them anyways).

Wife and i are still trying <fingers crossed> thou doesn't seem like its gonna happen   

Good luck to those of you that do and can.


----------



## Torm (Sep 20, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Actually, I'd say your position was "don't post how many kids you have, because someone crazy Internet lurker may come and do something to them if you do."  I'd say that's a far cry from think before you do something.




THAT would be my position if I were trying to TELL everyone here what to do - which I am not. I simply wanted to share a little insight I have that they _might_ not, and ask them to think about it.

And as far as that part of it goes, it isn't even about your initial question. If people had just been chiming in and saying "2" or whatever - the actual answer to your question - I wouldn't have been concerned. It was the added details some people were putting in about their kids that set off an alarm in my head.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 20, 2004)

Torm said:
			
		

> But this is your thread, and you're making it clear my further input is unwelcome. I've said what I wanted to to show my concerns for my fellow ENWorlders. So I'll go find another thread to post in now. Thanks.



Wha--?!

I said, specifically, to suit yourself, but that I don't consider that risk to be worth giving more than a passing thought.  I routinely do things that are much riskier without a second thought, and will continue to do so.

Where you're getting from that that I don't want any more of your input is beyond me.  I mean, sure, I'd rather not derail the thread into a discussion of security practices, but that's the nature of messageboards (and any conversation, for that matter), and I'm not the arbitrator of what people want to talk about.  Have at it.


----------



## Torm (Sep 20, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I mean, sure, I'd rather not derail the thread into a discussion of security practices, but that's the nature of messageboards (and any conversation, for that matter), and I'm not the arbitrator of what people want to talk about.  Have at it.




I'm sorry. I'm in a bad mood today, and on top of it, I think your avatar throws me, cause he looks all p*ssed off.

But I honestly have no idea what you're talking about. I never said that.   

Nevermind.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 20, 2004)

Torm said:
			
		

> I think your avatar throws me, cause he looks all p*ssed off.



 Haven't heard that one before.  From now on, when you see one of my posts, think of this picture here.

NOTE: I will not be making anything like this my avatar...


----------



## Torm (Sep 20, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> NOTE: I will not be making anything like this my avatar...




Maybe the one all the way to the left? He looks like he could really start some stuff.


----------



## Paladin (Sep 21, 2004)

Paladinwife here...I think a few of you have hijacked this thread and taken it to a place it was not intended to go, please let's get back on track, shall we?!...  
I have 5 ( if you include Paladin, and many of you should know why I do!  )
One is days away from 11 (girl), one a month from 4 (girl), one a month and a half from 3 (girl), and one is 2 months from 8 (boy). Two in diapers is crazy and we might consider another if we could be assured it was a boy and that Paladin won't get laid off again! I know we are a big family for this day in age., but who would we give up? Two were planned and two were "God's little suprises" (especially the last one, whom we were told we couldn't get pregnant with at all, but she came anyway!)  
We're sure we are ruining them, but who will carry on our bad influences if they don't?


----------



## Laurel (Sep 22, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Hey, I was just thinking after seeing a few new ENWorlders had babies recently... How many kids do you have?



I come from a small family, and I hope to one day have 2 kids. For now though I just want a dog! My parents tell me it's a good way to see how I will do with children later on  I am looking for something small like a lab.......


----------



## Frostmarrow (Sep 23, 2004)

One boy aged 16 months. The next child is due in January. I long for the day when I can game with them. The little boy is showing a great interest in moving parts and metal, so some Warhammer might be suitable.


----------



## Nellisir (Sep 23, 2004)

No human children, yet.  They're, y'know, "in the works".   

My wife wants 2, I wouldn't mind a few more.

Currently 2 cats (Duplicity Moon & Verity) and 2 dogs (Pippi Squeak & Rosie).

Cheers
Nell.


----------



## Vanuslux (Sep 23, 2004)

Three...ages 6, 5, and 2.


----------



## WizarDru (Sep 23, 2004)

Currently have two, one 7 year-old daughter and one 4 year-old son.  The daughter is the role-player, and the son is the combat monster...in other words, they take after their father and mother, respectively. 

My son started as a barbarian, but he's multiclassed into bard, of all things*.  My daughter is rogue, all the way. 

* - (_Hey, I said he liked combat...I didn't say he was good at min-maxing._)

Torm, all I'll say is your message was good, but your delivery could have been a little better.  I think Rel pretty much summed up my feeling on the subject.  A little wisdom is good...but I don't want to live in fear, nor my children, either.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 24, 2004)

Two.

My daughter, Agnes Moorehead Watson, is 2 1/2.  Well, actually a little less, since she was born on March 30, 2002.  She was born at Inova Fairfax Hospital in Virginia.  We named her after our favorite actress (Agnes Moorehead).  Her SSN is 296-90-9127.

Our son, Aloysius Ignatius Watson (don't ask--wife's family names--ugh!) is 11.  He is our "holiday baby" since he was born on Valentine's Day (in 1993).  His SSN is 296-36-2961 and he was born at St. Luke's hospital in Cedar Rapids, IA.

Oh, and their mother's maiden name is Dintiman.


----------



## Torm (Sep 24, 2004)

WizarDru said:
			
		

> A little wisdom is good...but I don't want to live in fear, nor my children, either.




Fear comes from knowing you are ill-prepared. Confidence is from knowing you've considered the possibilities and are ready for them.

But, you're right, I flubbed my Diplomacy check in composing my original message, apparently. Very embarassing indeed for the Paladin god.


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 24, 2004)

Two boys at the present time, but I have hopes that we'll try for a girl somewhere down the road.
Jake is eight, and Griffin whose birth was announced here (among other places) two and a half years ago.


----------



## Impeesa (Sep 26, 2004)

0 + 3i kids, married for -2.5 years. It frightens me to think that I can state that with such precision and relatively high confidence (being male - I know women who've known that sort of thing since elementary school ). I do, however, have a head start on the grey hairs. 4 younger siblings will do that to you...

--Impeesa--


----------



## knitnerd (Sep 26, 2004)

One daughter,now 21 and a senior in college. She posts here as Eli-kun.


----------



## Album Cover X (Sep 27, 2004)

Wyn A'rienh said:
			
		

> Three girls here.  Lilith Rain is my oldest, she's five.  Then there are the twins - Anya Quinn and Kaia Blue.  They'll be three in November.




All cool names... 

I have one daughter... Caelum Katana and she turned 2 earlier this month...


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Sep 27, 2004)

No kids, but 7 siblings, 3 dogs, and 3 cats. 2 biological brothers, 2 adopted sisters, and 3 biological sisters. We've got one half-black Lab, half-Basset hound; a purebreed Aussie, and a most excellent mutt who's coloured almost exactly like a hyena and has a great tail. Our cats are mysterious and ninjaesque; they regularly escape locked rooms and evade pursuit from the aforementioned excellent mutt.


----------

